# schneiden mit Premiere



## White Lily (7. März 2007)

Hallo

ich möchte von einem .avi Video diverse Szenen rausschneiden und die nachher so speichern das ich beides (Audio & Video) sehen/hören kann. Habe seit es seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr gemacht.

So hab ich es noch in Erinnerung:
- Video importieren
- zum Monitor rüber ziehen
- In und Out festlegen
- bei Aufnahme Audio und Video aktivieren (das nehmen wo beide Symbole zu sehen sind)
- auf Überlagern gehen

Nur genau da habe ich das Problem das ich trotzdem kein Bild und Ton habe 

Irgendwas mache ich falsch, nur ich weiss nicht was.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?!

Danke im voraus!

Falls das wichtig ist, habe Version 1.5 installiert


----------



## axn (7. März 2007)

Kommt der Clip im Schnittfenster (unten die Zeitleiste) an? Im Monitorfenster hast du Bild und Ton?


----------



## NYCity (7. März 2007)

Welchen Video- und Audiocodec hat die AVI-Datei? Bei vielen gab es öfters mal Schwierigkeiten mit MPEG2 und MPEG4 Codecs.
Wird die Datei richtig im Media Player abgespielt?


----------



## White Lily (7. März 2007)

Ja also im Monitorfenster hab ich Ton und Bild. Nur sobald ich auf Überlagern gehe ist beides weg  Es kommt an im Schnittfenster, eben noch mal probiert.

Wegen Video- und Audiocodec, wie bekomme ich das raus?! 

Im WMV wird es auch richtig angezeigt.

Habe eben noch gemerkt, wenn ich ihn zum Monitorfenster ziehe, genauso wie nun beim WMP, wenn ich ihn da anschaue, dann kommt dieses Symbol unten in der Leiste bei der Uhr mit DivX. Wenn ich aber ihn Überlagere ist es nicht da.
Vielleicht ja wichtig zu wissen noch.


----------



## NYCity (7. März 2007)

> Wegen Video- und Audiocodec, wie bekomme ich das raus?!


Nachdem du die Datei in Premiere importiert hast, klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Datei im Projektfenster und dann auf Eigenschaften.



> Habe eben noch gemerkt, wenn ich ihn zum Monitorfenster ziehe, genauso wie nun beim WMP, wenn ich ihn da anschaue, dann kommt dieses Symbol unten in der Leiste bei der Uhr mit DivX. Wenn ich aber ihn Überlagere ist es nicht da.
> Vielleicht ja wichtig zu wissen noch.


Klingt so als wäre es ein DivX Datei.

Was ist wenn du auf Einfügen drückst anstatt auf Überlagern?


----------



## White Lily (7. März 2007)

Habe dir mal Screens gemacht *g*
Ach ja, bei Weitere Informationen steht noch Nandub v1.0rc2

Wenn ich auf einfügen gehe klappts auch, also ist im Schnittfenster. Ton habe ich keinen, Bild naja *g* Kein deutliches, siehs dir selbst an...habs auch angehängt *g*


----------



## NYCity (7. März 2007)

Laut dem dritten Bild denk ich das es an dem DivX-Codec liegt.
Was für ein Projekttyp hast du angelegt, weil dein Video eine Auflösung von 640x272 und eine Bildrate von 23,976 (NTSC) hat.
Keine Ahnung ob es was bring aber mach mal ein neues Projekt auf mit den Parametern für dein Video. Dh eine Auflösung von 640x272, Bildrate von 23,976, Audiorate 48kHz...


----------



## White Lily (7. März 2007)

Wow, ich danke dir, es geht. Zumindest habe ich nun das Bild. Ton geht leider immernoch nicht und leider ist es auch etwas verzerrt nun das Bild :/

Diese Einstellungen nahm ich, ich hoffe sind korrekt gewesen wie ich sie auswählte wie du es mir sagtest.



Wenn ich nun aber z.B. die Voreinstellung mit 48kHz bei DV-NTSC nehme ist vom Bild her es ok, nur kein Ton wieder. Sozusagen Bildspur oder wie man sie nennt wird übernommen aber die Tonspur nicht bei der Schnittstelle, beim überlagern/einfügen.


----------



## NYCity (9. März 2007)

Hallihallo



> ...leider ist es auch etwas verzerrt nun das Bild


Stelle das Pixel-Seitenverhältnis auf 1.0, danach müsste das Bild nicht mehr verzerrt sein.

Frage: Wird überhaupt die Audiopur in die Timeline gelegt, nachdem du auf Überlagern drückst?
Weil rechts von dem Überlagern-Button ist ein Button der sich "Aufnahme" nennt. Wenn man den drückt, dann kann Premiere nur die Video- bzw. nur die Audiopur oder beide zusammen in die Timeline einfügen. Vielleicht hast du aus Versehen den Button gedrückt, und Premiere fügt nur die Videospur in deine Timeline.


----------



## White Lily (9. März 2007)

> Stelle das Pixel-Seitenverhältnis auf 1.0, danach müsste das Bild nicht mehr verzerrt sein.


Leider immernoch verzerrt/pixelig :/ Aber ich denke das ist das kleinste Problem und erst mal unwichtig *g*



> Frage: Wird überhaupt die Audiopur in die Timeline gelegt, nachdem du auf Überlagern drückst?
> Weil rechts von dem Überlagern-Button ist ein Button der sich "Aufnahme" nennt. Wenn man den drückt, dann kann Premiere nur die Video- bzw. nur die Audiopur oder beide zusammen in die Timeline einfügen. Vielleicht hast du aus Versehen den Button gedrückt, und Premiere fügt nur die Videospur in deine Timeline.


Meinst du mit Timeline unten das Schnittfenster? Falls ja, dann nein. Sieht man keine Audiospur, nur die Videospur.

Hab Screenshot gemacht:



Habe das richtige eingestellt, siehe Bild:



Wird aber nicht mal übernommen, wenn ich nur Audio einstelle und dann auf überlagern gehe :/

Edit: Habe es nun noch bei einer anderen avi Datei probiert, da geht es ohne Probleme. Und habe auch gesehen eben im Monitor, man kann ja dort die Tonspur auch "anschauen". Ist keine vorhanden, aber wenn ich es abspiele ist Ton dabei hm.


----------



## White Lily (14. März 2007)

*Ich glaube da kann man mir nicht helfen so richtig, gell? 

Kann man mir dann vielleicht ein anderes Programm empfehlen wo ich Videos zurechtschneiden kann und so abspeichern kann mit Bild und Ton? Gut wäre es natürlich in deutsch, aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

Danke schon mal!*


----------

